# IIS 6.0: Neue Internetseite online bringen mit alter Adresse



## Lucius (6. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

entschuldigung schon mal für den Titel aber ich weiß nicht wie ich mein Problem beschreiben soll.

Es geht um folgendes.

Ich habe eine Internetseite die unter einer bestimmten Adresse erreichbar ist.
Diese soll nun ausgetauscht werden.

Die neue Internetseite ist bereits online und über die genau Pfadeingabe erreichbar.

Ich möchte nun die alte Internetseite abschalten so dass nur noch die neue Seite über die gleiche Adresse wie die alte erreichbar ist.

Das ganze wird über den IIS 6.0 geregelt.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

Gruß Lucius


----------

